# Overtime



## Kaiho (May 9, 2011)

So I was doing some research as I was already having an overtime issue with my work, and stumbled across this lovely article in the Khaleej Times:

Overtime should be calculated on the basis of total wage 

After speaking with a legal consultant, this information is in fact true (don't take my word for it, ask a lawyer).

As my company isn't following this, I wanted to ask ask all of you: How does your company calculate overtime? 

If you're like me, and your base salary is almost half of your total salary, this can make a big difference.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your company pays you overtime?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont get paid overtime!


----------



## Kaiho (May 9, 2011)

I'm not important enough to be excluded overtime. :roll eyes:

By law, managers are exempt from overtime. However according to my contract, and as far as the Ministry of Labour is concerned, I'm actually a Clerk :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ha, try to tell that to your job... 

I dont know about you, but about everyone I know here, understands that working conditions are not the best and you have to put up with it. 

That or you get the standard... "You can leave.... "


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Overtime?

Overtime?

Sorry, does not compute


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

someone once told me: OVERTIME = BAD MANAGEMENT.....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

AK47 said:


> someone once told me: OVERTIME = BAD MANAGEMENT.....


PAID overtime is bad management!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Can not even enter the word OVERTIME with my keyboard...:ranger:


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Spending the office hours on forums and getting paid overtime would be nice


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I work for a government entity and they do not pay overtime. In fact, labour rules do not apply in my case since I work for "gvt". Also, they say that for my grade I am expected to be available to work overtime and even from home if required. The funny thing is that if I do not compute the regular hours required everyday they will report to it my boss. If I work more than that it really does not matter. So my boss is not made aware if I work more than what is required. There is not anything like overtime and banked hours in this place.

I was paid overtime in Canada, had banked hours system and I could take 1 day off every two weeks if I were to work an extra 45 minutes everyday that allowed me to take long weekends. I also was able to lure my boss to allow me to accumulate more days using this scheme to top my vacation since 3 weeks of vacation is the best you can get these days, but here they give you 30 business days ? That's pretty generous.

I see that as a natural trade off. I prefer having the 30 business days hands down. And nope I hardly work over time.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Vento said:


> Spending the office hours on forums and getting paid overtime would be nice


.....you don`t.....:ranger:


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I was paid overtime in Canada, had banked hours system and I could take 1 day off every two weeks if I were to work an extra 45 minutes everyday that allowed me to take long weekends. I also was able to lure my boss to allow me to accumulate more days using this scheme to top my vacation since 3 weeks of vacation is the best you can get these days, but here they give you 30 business days ? That's pretty generous.
> .


Must be nice to be a canuck, free health care and get OT/comp time.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Must be nice to be a canuck, free health care and get OT/comp time.


Not all companies offer that, I was working for the Canadian Government too. I was just comparing both "governments" that's it.

But not everything was a bed of roses, I was awaken up several times overnight to solve critical issues and that is not fun. I remember the calls " We really need your help something bad happened. We know we just woke you up, we will call you back in 5 minutes to give you some time to wash your face" 

In terms of free health care, it only works if you are living in developed cities. We do not have doctors across all Canada. The nicer places (in my view in the country side) lack docs.


----------

